# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Russian "Worksheets"

## Town

Does anyone know where I could find worksheets that I could print out and do to help familiarize myself with Russian?

----------


## Ramil

> Does anyone know where I could find worksheets that I could print out and do to help familiarize myself with Russian?

 Just as soon as you explain what do you mean by 'worksheets'?

----------


## Town

What I mean is, worksheets that have granmar exercises, like fill in the blanks. Has anyone ever used something similar to learn Russian?

----------


## Hanna

Town - I am assuming you don't want to pay anything, or you would already have bought the material you need in a shop.  
So find a torrent site for language material, or a site that links to Raphidshare downloads  and download some scanned sheets or books. I don't think it's allowed to list such sites here.  
There might also be universities that keep their exercise sheets available for anybody.. Google it.   *If you are a fresh beginner* you need to learn how to read and write the Cyrillic alphabet. For that, you need a something called an Azbuka (ABC book) and "Propisi" (handwriting exercise book). Just google it for Images.  
Google is your "friend"... Seek and ye shall find..

----------


## Town

I'm already pretty fluent with the cyrillic alphabet, but I may just look up the azbuka and propisi to see if it can help me write the cyrillic 'D,' I've always had trouble with that  :: . 
Thanks!

----------


## it-ogo

Here are some "Propisi" for handwritten Cyrillic in pdf format. http://nekin.narod.ru/e24.htm

----------

